
Response to Elon Musk's Cannabis Use Shows Giant Double Standard to Overcome - rsbrown
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bencurren/2018/09/12/the-response-to-elon-musks-cannabis-use-shows-that-we-have-a-giant-double-standard-to-overcome/#1881a9c239a8
======
theartfuldodger
"Cannabis Use" is a highly overloaded phrase to use for Musk's baby puff and
statement about disliking anything that interfered with his productivity.

TSLA stock swung back up ( I watched it nearly every minute as I bought
options on the rise )

I believe many who watched the whole video rather than just responding to the
screenshot, would come away with renewed belief in his passion and possibly
surprise at much of the tesla models capabilities and possibilities.

But the article says most of that, not really much of a read, not sure why it
deserves highlighting on HN.

------
kryogen1c
He smoked it like a cigar - he didn't even inhale.

I feel like weed is our generations racism; people now know the preexisting
ways are no longer correct, but the old guard just has to go away before
anything will change.

~~~
romwell
>I feel like weed is our generations racism;

Actually, weed is the previous generation's racism, literally.

Here's a quote by John Ehrlichman, Nixon's campaign aide:

>The Nixon campaign in 1968, and the Nixon White House after that, had two
enemies: the antiwar left and black people. You understand what I’m saying? We
knew we couldn’t make it illegal to be either against the war or black, but by
getting the public to associate the hippies with marijuana and blacks with
heroin, and then criminalizing both heavily, we could disrupt those
communities. We could arrest their leaders, raid their homes, break up their
meetings, and vilify them night after night on the evening news. Did we know
we were lying about the drugs? Of course we did.

While weed here is mentioned in the context of singling out hippies, there's
plenty of evidence that the War on Drugs, and, in particular, criminalization
and stigmatization of weed have disproportionate effects on people of color.

So yes, this kind of prejudice _is_ also a part of racist ideologies.

------
ericpauley
This article is misleading. The 9 percent drop occurred primarily because
Tesla's CFO left after just one month with the company. Also, most who sold
Tesla because of the weed incident don't care about the weed use itself, but
rather that Elon used a federally illegal substance publicly _when it would
clearly lead to a drop in share price_. Shareholders already assume that Elon
uses more exotic substances than weed.

